# Database of scale?



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm trying to populate my new layout with 1:29 scale freight cars, but am encountering the "what-scale-is-this?" problem. I'm wondering if there's a database somewhere that someone has set up that tells us what the actual scale of a given piece of rolling stock is. Lord knows, many of the manufacturers aren't interested in telling us. My question is prompted by a Piko gondola that I am interested in. I can't find out what scale it is. Does anyone here know? Piko *#37735. *Thanks, folks.
Ken Silva
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken:

According to the Piko website, the car is a model of a modern European standard gauge gondola. The length (including the buffers) is 520mm. That is a little over 21 inches. For comparison the USAt 50 ' box car is about 20 inches long and their 4-bay hopper is about 23 inches long. Those are 1:29. My guess is that your car is about 1:29.

I am concluding that it is standard gauge because there are two buffers on each end and the narrow gauge cars have only one in the center. 

Chuck


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Ken / Chuck 

Many of the Piko models of German standard gauge look like "clones" of Marklin models made in 1:32. The representative for Piko at the Spring TCA York meet professed to know nothing regarding the scale of any of their products. His response to me directly was "Contact Jonathan Mader, he is in charge of Piko USA." Maybe [don't bet a large sum of money] someone at Reynauld's [a train shop specializing in European models] could answer the questions. I would bet on the particular car in the OP being 1:32, just like Marklin Gauge One.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Piko's locomotives scale out in the 1:26ish range--taking a page out of Aristo's playbook and "beefing up" the dimensions of standard gauge prototypes so that the models match the general proportions of LGB's product line. (European loading gauge is smaller than in the US, hence a slightly larger scale than 1:29.) While I can't find a length for this specific prototype, according to that font of veracity, Wikipedia--as translated by Google--the "standard" gondola length is 14 meters over the buffers. That would put this car at about 1:27. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind when adding frt cars to your layout is the fact that there were and are many companies that made or are making real frt cars. While the width of all standard gauge frt cars are at or pretty close to 10' 8" as a maximum, the length and height can vary. 

Look on line at photos of frt yards. The frt cars come in all sizes. 

http://workingharbor.wordpress.com/tag/freight/


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I live by the main UP line across Nebraska. The variety in sizes of all types of cars is amazing. Seems all types have been made in different sizes over the years. So, you can't go wrong with what you run in your consists.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 18 Oct 2012 11:05 AM 
.... While the width of all standard gauge frt cars are at or pretty close to 10' 8" as a maximum, the length and height can vary. 
...
this is a good rule of thumb i use when checking for 1:32 vs 1:29 if you can't see the box.
1:32 cars will measure out to 3.75" - 4" widths.
1:29 cars will measure out between 4.14" and 4.41"


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo from Austria,

as mentioned before, yes this PIKO-car is 1:27, it is a Eas5971: LüP = 14.040 mm, PIKO-length = 520 mm => 1/27

Greetings 
derPeter


----------

